# Anomalochromis thomasi pairing?



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

So I finally was able to pick up these little gems (or should I say jewels :lol: ). I grabbed 4, which based on color and finnage it looked like 3 males and 1 female. However, two of the 'males' I believe might be pairing.

Their barring has darkened quite a bit, and the smaller of the two eyes turned bright red (the largest dominate male's were already red, the other subdominate ones were not). Overnight they became the dominate fish in the tank, where before they were deffinately under even my smallest dwarf pike in the totem pole.

The larger of the two angles head down and vibrates whenever the smaller, colored up fish comes close. I am thinking they are pairing for two reasons, there is some small vent brushing as well as while not ejecting other fish together as one from the left side of the tank, each will chase the other two thomasi as well as all the dwarf pikes and rummynose tetras from that area ... but the larger thomasi is allowing the smaller, colored up one to stay.

I've dealt with kribs before breeding, and have kept common jewels for years but this is the first time with these little guys. They have deffinately turned into little terrors!! There is no doubt they are in the jewel family!! Ideas? Sorry, don't own a camera so no piccies which is a shame, these are beautiful fish!!


----------

